# Worming...



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

How do I know if my chickens need worming and what do you use? Jen


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Bring a stool sample to a veterinarian. They can run it and tell you who's home. Corrid treats coccidia (common). Strongid treats rounds and ascarids. I'd find out what you have before treating with anything pharmaceutical. DE and charcoal will also address parasites in a broader more wholistic manner. That's offered orally free choice.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

The vet option is good if you easily have access to one. For me, I just routinely deworm every 3 months with mebendazole. If you don't want the worms to develop resistance, use one type of dewormer for about a year or two and then change to another.

Symptoms of worms include loss of weight / poor weight gain, increased feed consumption, diarrhoea. In severe cases, you may notice anaemia (pale comb and wattles) and death. In the case of gapeworm, chickens will gasp for breath while stretching their neck.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not sure mebendazole is available in the states. Fenben is if you know where to look. 

Foamy droppings or the obvious worms in the droppings.


----------



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

I use ivomec gets all but round worms. But it's just as a precaution haven't had any worm problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Gd4sumthn (Jan 3, 2014)

I give my chickens squash and pumpkin seeds year sound and also apple cider vinegar in their water and I have never had one with worms.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Gd4sumthn said:


> I give my chickens squash and pumpkin seeds year sound and also apple cider vinegar in their water and I have never had one with worms.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


That might have more to do with the immune systems of your birds. A study was done a few years ago that showed horses with good immune systems do not need to be on a regular worming schedule.

I took that information and ran with it with my birds. Its been three years since I last wormed them. My oldest is 8 1/2, 8 and 7.


----------



## churchchick02 (Mar 12, 2014)

I can tell when mine need wormed when the eggs come out with poop on them .. If they have a clean nest and still come out with poop worm them the eggs should come out clean








These are my eggs without washing them  i worm mine every 3 to 6 months

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------

